# Giant Rotala and Riccia



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Where is the java moss? I see *RICCIA *a bladderwort not moss. Btw, unlike moss, riccia never roots, it has to be trimmed if tied down or the bottom dies from lack or light and rots, the upper portions will then float up and make a mess.
Nicely taken photo though.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Correct that is Riccia you are growing.


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice! Mislabeled in the fish store im not surprised.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

D.Rodgers said:


> Rotala is a new Riccia is 3 weeks old just flourished under my setup.
> Havent had the camera out in a while "be nice"


 Very nice. Thinking of using the crystal wort/ riccia in my vase set-up


----------

